# Excel: Autofilter per Makro - Bereich bleibt leer



## mnbvcxy (9. Juli 2007)

Ich habe eine Excel-Tabelle mit Daten und eingeschaltetem Autofilter. Filtern "per Hand" haut hin.

Es gibt nun eine Spalte mit Prozent-Zahlen. 
Wenn ich dort einen benutzerdefinierten Filter anwende und diese Aktion als Makro mitschneide kommt diese Code heraus:


```
Selection.AutoFilter Field:=12, Criteria1:=">=0", Operator:=xlAnd, _
        Criteria2:="<0,1"
```
 (Alles anzeigen was zwischen 0 und 10% liegt) Wenn ich das ganze aber per Makro ausführe werden 0 Zeilen als Ergebnis angezeigt! Eine andere Spalte per Makro + Autofilter geht ohne Probleme.
Führe ich das Makro für die Spalte mit den %-Zahlen aus, so ist der Filter aber gesetzt! Sprich wenn ich dann auf den Autofilter gehe und Benutzerdefiniert wähle, stehen in dem Fenster die korrekten Daten drin. Auf OK klicken und die Werte tauch in der Tabelle korrekt auf!

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## tom_r (10. Juli 2007)

Moin,

und wenn Du das % setzt?

Selection.AutoFilter Field:=12, Criteria1:=">0%", Operator:=xlAnd, _
        Criteria2:="<10%"


----------

